# Some Mucha screensavers



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I love art nouveau, especially Mucha! I was playing around with my Kindle today and came up with these screensavers:


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are beautiful. Thank you, I saved them to add to my kindle later


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you so much, mucha is one of my very favorite artists, louis icart is another...


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, I read somewhere on these posts that if you put new screensavers on your kindle then if you want to allow any software ugrades (I have received 2) then you have to remove the screensavers. Is there any truth to this? Also, does anyone remember where in the posts the instructions for putting new screensavers on is? Thanks, Dianne


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150 (http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=400528&postcount=150)

This has the .04 hack for the Kindle 2 which I believe is the latest. It is the version I use on mine with the 2.03 update and it works great. Yes you do need to uninstall it to receive an update, but it's very easy to put on as well as take off. The text file included in the .zip tells you how to do it. I was very hesitant about adding it to my Kindle but am glad I took the jump and did it.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Since we're discussing this, I'd also recommend using Windows and not Mac to create the folder and add the pics to the the folder. I've found that Mac adds files to the folder that end up showing blank screens.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> I've found that Mac adds files to the folder that end up showing blank screens.


This has not happened to mine.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's because I switch between Mac & PC? No worries though. What I noticed is that I would get weird secondary or phantom blank files that had the same name, but with an underscore in front of the filetype, for example, mypicture._jpg that would also have a much smaller file size.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Love these screensavers. Thanks a bunch.


----------

